# Brutales declaraciones del jefe interino de la policía de Ottawa



## Sardónica (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberobrero (20 Feb 2022)

En estas situaciones, su se tiene un vecino policía, hay que aterrorizarlo constantemente. Si a mí me hacen algo a este cerdo le entro en la casa y su familia no lo cuenta.

Menudo virus eh?


----------



## butricio (20 Feb 2022)

Respuesta para pregunta hecha a meduda

Todo es un circo


----------



## cuatro.g (20 Feb 2022)

Y esto señores es la policía de un estado democrático. La diferencia con Corea del Norte es que allí no se molestan en avisarte por la tele.


----------



## bushiburbujito (20 Feb 2022)

No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.

En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Feb 2022)

jajajajajajajajjajajajajajjjajajajaj


----------



## superloki (20 Feb 2022)

Es curioso como países de los que siempre se ha hablado como ejemplos de libertad y desarrollo, ahora se estén convirtiendo en sistemas vengativos y totalitarios contra los que no acepten las nuevas normas. Todo occidente se está moviendo en la misma dirección, y no puede ser una casualidad que estén usando los mismo métodos represivos para implantar toda esta locura global. Creo que lo que estamos viviendo no se ha visto nunca en la historia, por lo menos de la manera en que lo están haciendo.


----------



## Pogues (20 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



Joder en Canadá los civiles tenían mazo armas casi tantas como USA, desde el 2020 solo hacen sacar leyes para prohibirlas, han llegado a comprar rifles de asalto a los civiles para sacarlos del mercado.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como países de los que siempre se ha hablado como ejemplos de libertad y desarrollo, ahora se estén convirtiendo en sistemas vengativos y totalitarios contra los que no acepten las nuevas normas. Todo occidente se está moviendo en la misma dirección, y no puede ser una casualidad que estén usando los mismo métodos represivos para implantar toda esta locura global. Creo que lo que estamos viviendo no se ha visto nunca en la historia, por lo menos de la manera en que lo están haciendo.



Están infiltrados hasta las trancas por el PCCH y los rusos, encargados reales tras la subversión de occidente. No olvidéis los vídeos de Yuri Bezmenov.


----------



## porromtrumpero (20 Feb 2022)

Si hasta a los antifa les parece bien lo que hace la policia, los canadienses estan muy muy jodidos


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Feb 2022)

Unabomber nos enseñó el camino.


----------



## Sardónica (20 Feb 2022)

Están haciendo el experimento en 3 países muy aislados: Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Y sólo en 1 zona de ellos.

Son los países piloto para experimentar todas las vías posibles de dominio y luego implantarlas en Europa.


----------



## Tanchus (20 Feb 2022)

Van a tener que montar la OTA (Ottawa Ta Askatasuna).


----------



## Mis Alaska (20 Feb 2022)

Cancelando a Trudeau en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Nut (20 Feb 2022)

Si un estado se revuelve contra los ciudadanos y pierde su apoyo esta acabado.No hay suficientes policias pa evitarlo.Esas declaraciones son las de un perfecto imbécil.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Feb 2022)

Este no leyo a Sun Tzu, si encierras a tus enemigos y no les dejas salida, se armaran hasta los dientes y morirán hasta el último hombre haciendote todo el daño posible y diezmando tu ejercito.
Si les das una alternativa de escape, una vez se den cuenta de la superioridad del enemigo, huirán y se dispersarán por los campos, pudiendo el soberano licenciar a su ejercito y destinar guardabosques y alguaciles para prender a los fugitivos.

O siguiendo el refranero español, a enemigo que huye, puente de plata


----------



## randomizer (20 Feb 2022)

PCM satánico.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



Precisamente buscan que los más envalentonados se alcen, la líen parda y entonces meter ya ley marcial y aplastarles sin contemplaciones (y al resto de la sociedad de paso)


----------



## alas97 (20 Feb 2022)

yo tendría cuidado con los francotiradores, los preppers de allí se toman muy en serio lo del fin del sistema.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Feb 2022)

Si te amenazan tu vida, y las manifas estan prohibidas, solo hay un camino cuando no hay nada que perder. Ir a la casa de Trudeau y morir matando


----------



## Abrojo (20 Feb 2022)

pues no sé, si van a pringar igualmente, casi mejor quedarse ahí y rebanar algún pescuezo.

Estos no entienden lo de a enemigo que huye puente de plata


----------



## Palpatine (20 Feb 2022)

Hay que poner su cabeza calba pelada en una pika, y la de su jefe justin soyboy al lado


----------



## diogenes de sinope (20 Feb 2022)

Votemos a un comunista, globalista, gay atormentado ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## ussser (20 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Igual no estaba preparada la pregunta...


----------



## thanos2 (20 Feb 2022)

La idea es que los manifestantes no tengan nada que perder y opten por la violencia, para poder tener la excusa que nunca han tenido.


----------



## hyugaa (20 Feb 2022)

Alguien que no tiene nada que perder es muy peligroso

Ahora imáginemos por ejemplo medio millon de personas que no tengan nada por perder


----------



## Beto (20 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja luego la tele habla mal de Putin


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Feb 2022)

Luego se extrañarán si encuentran al calvorota tirado en una zanja.


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



En Canadá, si no me equivoco, también están armados.


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 Feb 2022)

Si esas cosas las dijera el alcalde de Moscú cualquiera les oye...


----------



## asqueado (20 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.




Y tan armados, fijate lo que le ocurrio a JFK, pues como se le cruce los cables a alguno, vamos a tener dias de gloria, a mi no me extraña que ya hubiera ocurrido algo ya como advertencia de tanta dictadura.


----------



## César92 (20 Feb 2022)

Joder con los vencedores de 1945. Los de los derechos humanos,las leyes de Núremberg, la creación de la ONU y demás mierdas. Todo un éxito.

Antes de que alguien caiga en el error de acusarlos de fascistas, recordemos que es una monarquía parlamentaria federal, por consiguiente se podría decir que están disfrutando de lo votado. El pueblo, en su infinita sabiduría, eligió a ese sinvergüenza.

Por cierto, encima Trudeau es liberal, todo un demócrata, sí señor.


----------



## Dmtry (20 Feb 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Si un estado se revuelve contra los ciudadanos y pierde su apoyo esta acabado.No hay suficientes policias pa evitarlo.Esas declaraciones son las de un perfecto imbécil.



Cuando el pueblo está desarmado da igual. ¿O te vas a enfrentar al ejercito y los cuerpos armados con un tirachinas?


----------



## noseyo (20 Feb 2022)

Canadá venezolana nunca pensaría eso hace unos pocos años


----------



## Thuma Dree (20 Feb 2022)

Este es el problema de un pueblo desarmado, q las autoridades pueden vacilar lo q les dé la gana. Sigamos, sigamos en contra de las armas, que vamos de puta madre con el buenismo este de mierda


----------



## Luftwuaje (20 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Igual que con BLM y antifa.
Cerdos progrhezistas de mierda.


----------



## Sardónica (20 Feb 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Votemos a un comunista, globalista, gay atormentado ¿Qué puede salir mal?



Y bastardo.


----------



## schulz (20 Feb 2022)

Todos los ciudadanos suizos después de ir cumplir el servicio militar guarda el arma en casa...Todo dios armado, y no pasa nada..Y eso que pasa por un pais donde podría pensarse que ..eso de las armas no va con ellos...Pues debieron aprender mucho de Guillermo Tell..y eso de las armas ha debido de tener influencia en el curso de su andadura politica...No solo esta el pais muy armado, sino que a nivel de ejercito esta a la ultima..

Hace tiempo no echo un vistazo al número de tropas, pero con tan poca poblacion puede contar con 300 0 400 MIL tropas..En un enfrentamiento convencional con un hipotético enemigo..este, lo tenia mal.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

pues esta claro lo que tienen que hacer. 
seguir adelante
lo ha dicho el PCM.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

schulz dijo:


> Todos los ciudadanos suizos después de ir cumplir el servicio militar guarda el arma en casa...Todo dios armado, y no pasa nada..Y eso que pasa por un pais donde podría pensarse que ..eso de las armas no va con ellos...Pues debieron aprender mucho de Guillermo Tell..y eso de las armas ha debido de tener influencia en el curso de su andadura politica...No solo esta el pais muy armado, sino que a nivel de ejercito esta a la ultima..
> 
> Hace tiempo no echo un vistazo al número de tropas, pero con tan poca poblacion puede contar con 300 0 400 MIL tropas..En un enfrentamiento convencional con un hipotético enemigo..este, lo tenia mal.



en Suiza esta el banco de pagos internacionales. 
es un pais clave
y para acabar con los hijos de puta que gobiernan Suiza debe ser invadida.

de ahi las armas entre la ciudadania suiza, 
una capa mas de proteccion.


----------



## Wotan2021 (20 Feb 2022)

Sinceramente, después de ver estas declaraciones, queda alguien que aún piense que esto tiene algo que ver con la salud?


----------



## schulz (20 Feb 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Sinceramente, después de ver estas declaraciones, queda alguien que aún piense que esto tiene algo que ver con la salud?



La salud es un garbanzo en medio de una olla caliente..todo manipulable. Hay todo un mundo de presente y pretérito que nos dirige. El andamiaje de todo ello esta bien estudiado.


----------



## Libistros (20 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como países de los que siempre se ha hablado como ejemplos de libertad y desarrollo, ahora se estén convirtiendo en sistemas vengativos y totalitarios contra los que no acepten las nuevas normas. Todo occidente se está moviendo en la misma dirección, y no puede ser una casualidad que estén usando los mismo métodos represivos para implantar toda esta locura global. Creo que lo que estamos viviendo no se ha visto nunca en la historia, por lo menos de la manera en que lo están haciendo.



Es que nunca lo fueron, siempre han sido países con gente malvada y mezquina pero con buena propaganda por pertenecer al, hasta ese momento, ganador mundo anglo y ser gente menos impulsiva y visceral que la mediterránea (para algunos saber estar pero en realidad ser más falsos que un duro de madera)

Casi toda la gente del mundo anglo que he conocido era despótica, borde y con aires de superioridad cuando les llevabas la contraria en lo más mínimo, incluso cuando se demostraba que tenías razón. Nos quejamos, con razón, de la mezquindad que hay en España pero, al menos, es algo que se ve venir, en esos otros lugares tras mucho abusar de los comentarios pasivo-agresivos muestran su verdadera cara (de oler mierda) en cuanto se les tuercen los planes.


----------



## Azote87 (20 Feb 2022)

Calbo tenía que ser


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (20 Feb 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Es que nunca lo fueron, siempre han sido países con gente malvada y mezquina pero con buena propaganda por pertenecer al, hasta ese momento, ganador mundo anglo y ser gente menos impulsiva y visceral que la mediterránea (para algunos saber estar pero en realidad ser más falsos que un duro de madera)
> 
> Casi toda la gente del mundo anglo que he conocido era despótica, borde y con aires de superioridad cuando les llevabas la contraria en lo más mínimo, incluso cuando se demostraba que tenías razón. Nos quejamos, con razón, de la mezquindad que hay en España pero, al menos, es algo que se ve venir, en esos otros lugares tras mucho abusar de los comentarios pasivo-agresivos muestran su verdadera cara (de oler mierda) en cuanto se les tuercen los planes.



Son sociedades artificiales, individualistas, prosperas tras el impulso de la segunda guerra mundial (a costa de arrasar paises entrando en el ultimo momento, muy valientes si) pero que se han ido desinchando conforme el resto del mundo se ha ido desarrollando y cuya fachada de civilización es solo eso, una careta que se han puesto de cara al mundo y que con todo este cuento de covid ya esta mas que amortizada.

Todos los paises anglos se han fundado sobre la sangre de todas las culturas y gentes nativas que han masacrado y cuyas tierras han usurpado. Muchas veces nos echan en cara a los españoles que seguimos en España el "genocidio" cometido contra los nativos mientras los que lo dicen están pisando suelo robado a otros pueblos.

Falsos y interesados como ellos solos, no tienen amigos, solo socios comerciales. Eso ya da una indicacion bastante clara de con que clase de gente estamos tratando. Tarde o temprano lo que están ensayando con sus poblaciones nos llegara a nosotros por desgracia pero por una vez, me alegro que esto les este afectando a ellos primero, así tendremos tiempo para prepararnos.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Feb 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> La idea es que los manifestantes no tengan nada que perder y opten por la violencia, para poder tener la excusa que nunca han tenido.




Ojalá, cuanto peor mejor, en estos casos.

A más Ley Marcial, a más estado policial, más probabilidad de una reacción guerra-civilista, con grupos de civiles armados, respondiendo con violencia.


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Feb 2022)

Puta vida

La vida da muchas vueltas y el mundo no es lo que te cuentan en la TV


----------



## Octubris (20 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Están haciendo el experimento en 3 países muy aislados: Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Y sólo en 1 zona de ellos.
> 
> Son los países piloto para experimentar todas las vías posibles de dominio y luego implantarlas en Europa.



Y en USA y UK, ahí está la madre del cordero.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Feb 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si hasta a los antifa les parece bien lo que hace la policia, los canadienses estan muy muy jodidos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951348





los "antifa" y blacklivesmierda son criminales callejeros a sueldo de los satanicos globalistas como el mason y satanico presidente de canada
no hay contradiccion en que le apoyen


----------



## Nagare1999 (20 Feb 2022)

Teatrilo, revoluvión en un feudo de la progresía, las barbas a remojar, esos rollos. Ningún político es tan inútil calmando una revuelta. No es ego, no es estupidez. Es un plan a largo plazo.


----------



## Decipher (20 Feb 2022)

Es persecución política. Por mierdas como estas al final siempre tenemos que acabar matando a los rojos y a los liberales.


----------



## siemprelomismo (21 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



*PRÓXIMAMENTE EN ESPAÑA..........*


----------



## Eyman (21 Feb 2022)

Estados Unidos estará preparando la invasión para detener a Trudeau y volver a instaurar la democracia... oh, wait!


----------



## Silver_Surfer (21 Feb 2022)

Como ya han comentado esto es un experimento en busca de reacciones

Reacción 1 los ciudadanos matan a los policías y sus familias

Reacción 2 los ciudadanos y los policías matan a los políticos y se genera una guerra civil.


Reacción 3 los ciudadanos acceden y se dejan esclavizar

Reaccion 4 los militares dan un golpe de estado ante un gobierno tiránico

Reacción. 5.....¿....?


----------



## fachacine (21 Feb 2022)

Como a todo tirano, espero que la ciudadanía le haga un Ceaucescu


----------



## V. Crawley (21 Feb 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si hasta a los antifa les parece bien lo que hace la policia, los canadienses estan muy muy jodidos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951348



Las mamarrachas follaWNO antifa retratándose al óleo de cuerpo entero


----------



## eltonelero (21 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como países de los que siempre se ha hablado como ejemplos de libertad y desarrollo, ahora se estén convirtiendo en sistemas vengativos y totalitarios contra los que no acepten las nuevas normas. Todo occidente se está moviendo en la misma dirección, y no puede ser una casualidad que estén usando los mismo métodos represivos para implantar toda esta locura global. Creo que lo que estamos viviendo no se ha visto nunca en la historia, por lo menos de la manera en que lo están haciendo.



Lo que se está viendo que eran chachi-democráticos mientras que acataras lo que ellos decían o te creyeras lo que te contaban.
Estamos viendo en occidente como la democracia se ha ido erosionando desde dentro y solo queda la carcasa.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Feb 2022)

Eso no es inteligente , debes darle la posibilidad a tu adversario de rendirse , si le pones contra las cuerdas y solo le queda derrotarte o morir , entonces ira a por todas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



Lo creas o no , no supone una gran diferencia que el pueblo esté armado o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

Sí, claro . como hicieron con los del black lives matter


----------



## Redwill (21 Feb 2022)

Esa democracia sana, que asco


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (21 Feb 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si hasta a los antifa les parece bien lo que hace la policia, los canadienses estan muy muy jodidos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951348



Resulta que los antifa de hoy son las SAs de ayer.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Joder con los vencedores de 1945. Los de los derechos humanos,las leyes de Núremberg, la creación de la ONU y demás mierdas. Todo un éxito.
> 
> Antes de que alguien caiga en el error de acusarlos de fascistas, recordemos que es una monarquía parlamentaria federal, por consiguiente se podría decir que están disfrutando de lo votado. El pueblo, en su infinita sabiduría, eligió a ese sinvergüenza.
> 
> ...



Liberal en en inglés es lo que aquí llamamos "progresista".


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> En estas situaciones, su se tiene un vecino policía, hay que aterrorizarlo constantemente. Si a mí me hacen algo a este cerdo le entro en la casa y su familia no lo cuenta.
> 
> Menudo virus eh?



de perdidos al río, si yo fuera un perro, digo si yo fuera un policía, no dormiría tranquilo en España con tanto loco y cada vez más


----------



## Cuncas (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Feb 2022)

Miedo, eso es lo único que pueden hacer: meter miedo al que se deje.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Eso no es inteligente , debes darle la posibilidad a tu adversario de rendirse , si le pones contra las cuerdas y solo le queda derrotarte o morir , entonces ira a por todas.



Sun Tzu


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es curioso como países de los que siempre se ha hablado como ejemplos de libertad y desarrollo, ahora se estén convirtiendo en sistemas vengativos y totalitarios contra los que no acepten las nuevas normas. Todo occidente se está moviendo en la misma dirección, y no puede ser una casualidad que estén usando los mismo métodos represivos para implantar toda esta locura global. Creo que lo que estamos viviendo no se ha visto nunca en la historia, por lo menos de la manera en que lo están haciendo.



Obviamente hay un guión y alguien que maneja los hilos.


----------



## NEKRO (21 Feb 2022)

Es decir pase lo que pase van a ir a por ti y no te van a dejar vivir. Pues entonces nada de retirarse y a partir de ese momento ir a lo bestia si me llevan por delante sera con alguno de ellos acompañandome al otro barrio


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Feb 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Sun Tzu



No jodas , el cabron Se me copió


----------



## Gotthard (21 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



Y los canadienses son los siguientes en numero de armas. Alli son de rifle de calibre de caza mayor, el .203 es el calibre nacional.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Yo me pregunto -ingenuamente- si el karma existe. El problema de concretarlo es que no hay un seguimiento "científico" personalizado. Mi experiencia vital me indica que SÍ existe (aunque no lo parezca). Pero no puedo constatarlo fehacientemente.

Pero me resisto a creer que ese cerdo no vaya a probar algo de lo que ha creado. No digo "él" precisamente...¿pero cómo le irá la vida a los de su entorno...que al fin y al cabo es lo que importa al calvo felón?

Es una desgracia no poder constatarlo...porque además serviría de aviso a navegantes. Sería la verdadera revolución. Una revolución "silenciosa"...porque ya entonces ningún cabrón se atrevería a joder a mansalva.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y los canadienses son los siguientes en numero de armas. Alli son de rifle de calibre de caza mayor, el .203 es el calibre nacional.




Estoy cansado desde hace años de echar por el suelo la teoría esa del "pueblo armado", en plan yorsguasington y demás memeces.

En la guerra de Vietnam hubo contestaciones sociales como nunca en el mundo contemporáneo...Parecía la antesala de una guerra civil...PERO NADIE SACÓ NI UNA CARABINA DE BALINES.





A los super-armados (varones) yanquis los mandaron al matadero, ingresaron en la cárcel o se piraron al Canadá.







PUNTO.


PD. ¿Cómo derrotó un indio escuálido al potente imperio británico? ¿Con bombas y fusiles?


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Liberal en en inglés es lo que aquí llamamos "progresista".



Sí claro, los liberales siempre han sido progresistas. Los primeros partidos políticos llamados progresistas en España eran liberales. Aunque ahora ( ya hace tiempo...) los marxistas, también se han subido al carro de la progresía.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y los canadienses son los siguientes en numero de armas. Alli son de rifle de calibre de caza mayor, el .203 es el calibre nacional.



Pues el jefe interino hijosdeputa que tenga cuidado. El solito se ha puesto una diana.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (21 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Embargos fiscales como... Apagar el chip subcutáneo de comprar y vender? Apagar su cartera de criptos? ah? Cancelar su contrato con todo proveedor de internet? Ah?


----------



## Nefersen (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Sí claro, los liberales siempre han sido progresistas. Los primeros partidos políticos llamados progresistas en España eran liberales. Aunque ahora ( ya hace tiempo...) los marxistas, también se han subido al carro de la progresía.



Sí, pero por la traslación de la ventana de Overton, lo que hoy se llama Liberal en España es el conservadurismo. Para las izquierdas, en el colmo de la ignorancia, fascismo y liberalismo son sinónimos. 

También en EEUU los "liberals" de los años 60 hoy serían considerados "conservatives". El marxismo ha contaminado tanto a los "liberals" americanos que ahora son un esperpento.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Estoy cansado desde hace años de echar por el suelo la teoría esa del "pueblo armado", en plan yorsguasington y demás memeces.
> 
> En la guerra de Vietnam hubo contestaciones sociales como nunca en el mundo contemporáneo...Parecía la antesala de una guerra civil...PERO NADIE SACÓ NI UNA CARABINA DE BALINES.
> 
> ...



El argumento de George Washington no era que el pueblo estuviera armado para sublevarse contra las órdenes del legítimo gobierno democrático de la República, sino para impedir que se impusiese una dictadura. Y creo que, en ese sentido, la segunda enmienda ha funcionado.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Estoy cansado desde hace años de echar por el suelo la teoría esa del "pueblo armado", en plan yorsguasington y demás memeces.
> 
> En la guerra de Vietnam hubo contestaciones sociales como nunca en el mundo contemporáneo...Parecía la antesala de una guerra civil...PERO NADIE SACÓ NI UNA CARABINA DE BALINES.
> 
> ...





Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Pues el jefe interino hijosdeputa que tenga cuidado. El solito se ha puesto una diana.




No has entendido una puta, ¿verdad?

Ese calvo se muere más tarde que tú, te lo aseguro. Y bien cuidao. Roma SÍ paga traidores.


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El argumento de George Washington no era que el pueblo estuviera armado para sublevarse contra las órdenes del legítimo gobierno democrático de la República, sino para impedir que se impusiese una dictadura. Y creo que, en ese sentido, la segunda enmienda ha funcionado.



Más que una dictadura, lo llamaban tiranía. 

Parecen lo mismo, pero no lo son.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> No has entendido una puta, ¿verdad?
> 
> Ese calvo se muere más tarde que tú, te lo aseguro. Y bien cuidao. Roma SÍ paga traidores.



Estás mezclando y no te pongas nervioso que pareces el puto jefe interino de Otawa.

En Estados Unidos no hubo persecución, aquí el subnormal hijoeputa del calvo interino amenaza con consecuencias a posteriori y con represión.

Bueno, aprovecho para aclarar que no van a hacer eso no de coña.

Pero te repito, si lo hicieran muchos no van a tener nada que perder.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Más que una dictadura, lo llamaban tiranía.
> 
> Parecen lo mismo, pero no lo son.



Muy cierto.


----------



## Ufo (21 Feb 2022)

Vaya vaya como estan persiguiendo las libertades en Cuba y en Venezuela


----------



## Ufo (21 Feb 2022)

A rallo como a muchos seudos libertarios los pagan desde Londres ...


----------



## vurvujo (21 Feb 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si hasta a los antifa les parece bien lo que hace la policia, los canadienses estan muy muy jodidos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951348


----------



## François (21 Feb 2022)

Y os quejabais de los policías mascarilleros de aquí.

A este hijo de puta impresentable alguien debería denunciarlo y llevarlo a los tribunales a parte de lo que haga la turba con él.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

François dijo:


> Y os quejabais de los policías mascarilleros de aquí.
> 
> A este hijo de puta impresentable alguien debería denunciarlo y llevarlo a los tribunales a parte de lo que haga la turba con él.





Muchos lo "DENUNCIARÁN". Pero no servirá de nada.

¿Has nacido ayer?

Pues no...no has nacido ayer.


*François
Madmaxista*

Desde 1 Abr *2009*


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (21 Feb 2022)

@Nefersen @Pabloom 

Habéis thankeado mi post sobre privar a los disidentes de contrato de internet, de tal forma que no puedan ni operar en banca, ni operar en criptos, ni presencialmente (parece que los chips actuales, van al móvil por bluetooth y de ahí a internet, prudencia, el tiempo dirá, quizás quede efectivo).

Os deseo suerte.

Llegado el momento, espero que encontréis apaños, tarjetas sim a nombre de cualquiera, walkie-talkies o señales de humo.

Llegado el momento difícil, la noche más oscura del alma, alzad la esperanza y esquivad la desesperación.

Probablemente, tendremos maná caído del cielo (nutri-plasma solar), tendremos telepatía con las personas importantes de nuestra vida, y por encima de todo: tendremos tiempo libre, sin ruidos ni distracciones, un tiempo libre, que visto con buenos ojos, es un tiempo personal y liberador, que libera a aquella persona, que con buenos ojos mira el silencio y comprende, crea, comparte o contempla.


----------



## François (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Muchos lo "DENUNCIARÁN". Pero no servirá de nada.
> 
> ¿Has nacido ayer?
> 
> ...



Tu qué vas a saber si servirá o no subnormal. Te crees que Trudreau va a durar mucho en el poder?

Edito: me cago en todos tus putos muertos hijo de puta y le vas a vacilar a tu puta madre


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

François dijo:


> Tu qué vas a saber si servirá o no subnormal. Te crees que Trudreau va a durar mucho en el poder?
> 
> Edito: me cago en todos tus putos muertos hijo de puta y le vas a vacilar a tu puta madre




Vaya...te he calado acertadamente.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Estás mezclando y no te pongas nervioso que pareces el puto jefe interino de Otawa.
> 
> En Estados Unidos no hubo persecución, aquí el subnormal hijoeputa del calvo interino amenaza con consecuencias a posteriori y con represión.
> 
> ...




Verborrea...pero no desmientes lo que te he aclarado. Ese calvo te va a sobrevivir tomando wiskis de malta. Roma SÍ paga traidores.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El argumento de George Washington no era que el pueblo estuviera armado para sublevarse contra las órdenes del legítimo gobierno democrático de la República, sino para impedir que se impusiese una dictadura. Y creo que, en ese sentido, la segunda enmienda ha funcionado.




Me quería ir a dormir y ya me has matao.


¿Dices que se ha conseguido NO imponer una dictadura...? ¿Hablas en serio?

Y en todo caso...no nos desviemos...Ese "milagro" que dices lo han conseguido los yanquis gracias a llenar su garaje de fusiles de asalto?

¿Estás hablando en serio?


----------



## Pabloom (21 Feb 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> @Nefersen @Pabloom
> 
> Habéis thankeado mi post sobre privar a los disidentes de contrato de internet, de tal forma que no puedan ni operar en banca, ni operar en criptos, ni presencialmente (parece que los chips actuales, van al móvil por bluetooth y de ahí a internet, prudencia, el tiempo dirá, quizás quede efectivo).
> 
> ...



Tio, te he dado el zankeo por el escenario que expones no porque esté de acuerdo con él. 
Que a los disidentes nos intentarán joder todo lo que puedan lo doy por hecho, y que al final no nos quedará más remedio que defender nuestros derechos por las bravas casi que también. De hecho, visto lo que pasa en Canadá, Australia y NZ , la defensa armada es el único lenguaje que entenderían estos dictadorzuelos


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Sí...ya...ya...mira esto:


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Estoy cansado desde hace años de echar por el suelo la teoría esa del "pueblo armado", en plan yorsguasington y demás memeces.
> 
> En la guerra de Vietnam hubo contestaciones sociales como nunca en el mundo contemporáneo...Parecía la antesala de una guerra civil...PERO NADIE SACÓ NI UNA CARABINA DE BALINES.
> 
> ...





Pabloom dijo:


> Tio, te he dado el zankeo por el escenario que expones no porque esté de acuerdo con él.
> Que a los disidentes nos intentarán joder todo lo que puedan lo doy por hecho, y que al final no nos quedará más remedio que defender nuestros derechos por las bravas casi que también. De hecho, visto lo que pasa en Canadá, Australia y NZ , *la defensa armada es el único lenguaje* que entenderían estos dictadorzuelos




¿Otra vez? ¿Hago un diagrama para que lo entiendas?

Las putas armas no son la solución...es la CONCIENCIACIÓN. Por eso he puesto el ejemplo de Ghandi.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Como debe ser, A POR ELLOS A SANGRE Y FUEGO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Pabloom (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> ¿Otra vez? ¿Hago un diagrama para que lo entiendas?
> 
> Las putas armas no son la solución...es la CONCIENCIACIÓN. Por eso he puesto el ejemplo de Ghandi.



Si bueno, eso de la concienciación es un poco como los talibanes. Primero se concienciaron los soviéticos de que era mejor dejarlos en paz y luego la coalición internacional también llegó a la misma conclusión. La violencia no sirve, ok, pero mira, ellos la emplean contra nosotros y de momento parece que les funciona, así que servir no servirán, pero me da a mí que cuando alguien te encañona automáticamente entras en un estado mental como más receptivo hacía los problemas de tu oponente. Vamos, no sé, pero creo que es así.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Si bueno, eso de la concienciación es un poco como los talibanes. Primero se concienciaron los soviéticos de que era mejor dejarlos en paz y luego la coalición internacional también llegó a la misma conclusión. La violencia no sirve, ok, pero mira, ellos la emplean contra nosotros y de momento parece que les funciona, así que servir no servirán, pero me da a mí que cuando alguien te encañona automáticamente entras en un estado mental como más receptivo hacía los problemas de tu oponente. Vamos, no sé, pero creo que es así.





*Pabloom
No vacunado*

Desde 23 Mar 2016 Mensajes 7.829 Reputación *22.782*

La verdad, tal como te expresas no me extraña que obtengas tantos thanquitos en este agujero.


Pero no entiendo una polla.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


>



Leña a los fachas y subnormales. Matar de hambre a una ciudad deberia ser duramente castigado.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (21 Feb 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Si un estado se revuelve contra los ciudadanos y pierde su apoyo esta acabado.No hay suficientes policias pa evitarlo.Esas declaraciones son las de un perfecto imbécil.



La sociometría decía hace poco que un 65% de los canadienses estaba en contra de las acciones de los truckers.

Vamos a dar el beneficio del tongo, y digamos que hay un 50/50.
Es suficiente apoyo social para, teniendo el monopolio de la fuerza, iniciar la gran represión.
Porque cuando las cosas se recrudecen los tibios se arriman al fuerte.

Las declaraciones del poli van de eso, de desincentivar a los protruckers tibios y conseguir la mayoría social.


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> La sociometría decía hace poco que un 65% de los canadienses estaba en contra de las acciones de los truckers.
> 
> Vamos a dar el beneficio del tongo, y digamos que hay un 50/50.
> Es suficiente apoyo social para, teniendo el monopolio de la fuerza, iniciar la gran represión.
> ...




Por fin alguien que piensa.


----------



## Pabloom (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> *Pabloom
> No vacunado*
> 
> Desde 23 Mar 2016 Mensajes 7.829 Reputación *22.782*
> ...



Pero vamos a ver macho ¿Qué no entiendes? 
¿Quién tiene el monopolio de la violencia? 
EL ESTADO 
A eso oponle toda LA CONCIENCIA que quieras que en cuanto te caiga el primer porrazo en la cabeza se te quitan las tonterías.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Feb 2022)

Impresionante...


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver macho ¿Qué no entiendes?
> ¿Quién tiene el monopolio de la violencia?
> EL ESTADO
> A eso oponle toda LA CONCIENCIA que quieras que en cuanto te caiga el primer porrazo en la cabeza se te quitan las tonterías.




-CONCIENCIA es…despertar a los borregos de algún modo para que no sigan los dictados de sus matarifes.

¿Cómo despertarlos?...Pues cada cual en su círculo… ir metiendo cuñas de la VERDAD, con fuentes reconocidas, premios Nobel, virólogos de renombre, doctores comprometidos, estudios fiables y aterradores (los hay), videos actuales de deportistas y presentadores amoñecándose…PARA COMPENSAR el bombardeo continuo de los massmierda en manos del poder.

No menosprecies la fuerza borreguil, sólo hay que encaminarla: pueden hacer boicot a millones de marcas y comercios NWO, pueden NEGARSE a realizar mil funciones que ahora hacen normalmente, pueden enquistarse como gusanos y sobrevivir como una ameba, pueden MOSTRAR su asco y repulsa a los traidores…HAY QUE SABER DESPERTAR A ESOS BORREGOS.

El NWO no es especialmente hábil –aunque disponga de los mejores cerebros pagados-. Su mayor fuerza es el dinero creado de la nada para comprar voluntades y traidores. El ser humano despierto supera toda esa mierda con un suspiro. PERO HAY QUE DESPERTAR ESA ALEGRÍA Y VOLUNTAD.

Se trata de crear una fisura en su maléfica FE. Aún es pronto; sólo cuando VEAN lo que ocurre en su entorno empezarán a estar receptivos. Quizás ya sea tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca.

Esas informaciones irán pasando por redes a varios grupos y se harán virales. SÍ, funciona así, para lo bueno y lo malo. De hecho, ya está sucediendo, aunque no te lo digan en la Sexta.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


…Pero tu opción es…LIARSE A TIROS CON UN AK FRENTE AL ESTADO.

Con dos cojones.


Ya lo he explicado…los rambos usanos fueron como corderitos a Vietnam.


Lo repito de nuevo: un indio famélico retó al omnipotente imperio británico. Y GANÓ.


----------



## 999999999 (21 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> En estas situaciones, su se tiene un vecino policía, hay que aterrorizarlo constantemente. Si a mí me hacen algo a este cerdo le entro en la casa y su familia no lo cuenta.
> 
> Menudo virus eh?



Fantasma de teclado

Un payaso tarado eres tú


----------



## adelaidowest (21 Feb 2022)

Hay que armarse


----------



## stuka (21 Feb 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> Hay que armarse




Sí...Habrá que ARMARSE DE PACIENCIA con gente como tú.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Feb 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Son sociedades artificiales, individualistas, prosperas tras el impulso de la segunda guerra mundial (a costa de arrasar paises entrando en el ultimo momento, muy valientes si) pero que se han ido desinchando conforme el resto del mundo se ha ido desarrollando y cuya fachada de civilización es solo eso, una careta que se han puesto de cara al mundo y que con todo este cuento de covid ya esta mas que amortizada.
> 
> *Todos los paises anglos se han fundado sobre la sangre de todas las culturas y gentes nativas que han masacrado y cuyas tierras han usurpado. Muchas veces nos echan en cara a los españoles que seguimos en España el "genocidio" cometido contra los nativos mientras los que lo dicen están pisando suelo robado a otros pueblos.
> 
> Falsos y interesados como ellos solos, no tienen amigos, solo socios comerciales.* Eso ya da una indicacion bastante clara de con que clase de gente estamos tratando. Tarde o temprano lo que están ensayando con sus poblaciones nos llegara a nosotros por desgracia pero por una vez, me alegro que esto les este afectando a ellos primero, así tendremos tiempo para prepararnos.



OT: Casualmente, leyendo esto y flipando...








Y luego que si la leyenda negra, etc, etc. Menudos hdlgp los anglos.


----------



## Mr. Satan (21 Feb 2022)

Esto ya solo lo puede solucionar un golpe de estado del ejercito. Y hacerles un consejo de guerra al calvo ese, a truñeau y al resto de políticos


----------



## Triyuga (21 Feb 2022)

Trudeau se desmelena:

*Ahora van por tu perro: Trudeau comenzará a confiscar las mascotas de los manifestantes del “Convoy de la Libertad”*





Los Servicios de Reglamentación y Legislación de Ottawa (Canadá) anunciaron hoy que empezarán a confiscar las mascotas de los manifestantes del Convoy de la Libertad cuando su dueño sea detenido.
Los funcionarios de la ciudad dicen que se quedarán con los perros durante 8 días y luego los animales “se considerarán abandonados”.
Esto llega después de que el régimen de Justin Trudeau decidiera que las protestas eran una amenaza para la seguridad nacional.










Ahora van por tu perro: Trudeau comenzará a confiscar las mascotas de los manifestantes del “Convoy de la Libertad”







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## frankie83 (21 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> No es muy inteligente: solo dejan la salida hacia adelante.
> 
> En EEUU no van a tener tan fácil hacer esto al pueblo: allí están armados.



Empiezo a pensar que las armas sirven no tanto para defenderse de eventuales ladrones (en cuyo caso seguro que me la quitarían y el muerto sería yo) sino de nuestros propios gobiernos!!


----------



## algemeine (21 Feb 2022)

Es decir que si no te inyectas la mierda que ellos dicen viene este mafioso con pistola a robarte y joderte, tiene hijos pequeños el colaboracionista de la tirania este?


----------



## GatoAzul (21 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Trudeau se desmelena:
> 
> *Ahora van por tu perro: Trudeau comenzará a confiscar las mascotas de los manifestantes del “Convoy de la Libertad”*
> 
> ...



Ahora amenazan con hacer creer que "sacrificarán" a sus mascotas.


----------



## Artorias (21 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> En estas situaciones, su se tiene un vecino policía, hay que aterrorizarlo constantemente. Si a mí me hacen algo a este cerdo le entro en la casa y su familia no lo cuenta.
> 
> Menudo virus eh?



Los policias no suelen decirles ni a sus vecinos a que se dedican salvo que tengan muchisima confianza. Es mas, les suelen aconsejar ser discretos y que, por ejemplo, tomen medidas como, al lavar el uniforme, no tenderlo en lugares visibles que delate a que se dedican...

Por eso ultimamente hay polemicas y lios con los garrulos que usan el uniforme para ligar en las aplicaciones de citas o que usan su ocupacion como reclamo para atraer tias en esas aplicaciones, no solo porque degrade y de mala imagen del cuerpo (como si puedieran degradarse mas y tener peor imagen tras dos años de dictadura sanitaria...), sino por la propia seguridad de los heroes..., a mas de uno ya lo han expedientado y/o llamado al orden por estas cosas...

Ten en cuenta que la policia putea muchisimo a los ciudadanos normales y que alguien a quien, por ejemplo, la policia local haya puteado multando por cualquier chorrada puede pensar que es buena idea pagarlo con el coche del vecino policia...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Feb 2022)

No hay que olvidar que los canadienses han VOTADO a Turd-eau.
Ya me imagino que era necesario para parar a la extrema derecha y tal.
Sencillamente disfrutan lo votado.


----------



## Lord Osis (21 Feb 2022)

stuka dijo:


> PD. ¿Cómo derrotó un indio escuálido al potente imperio británico? ¿Con bombas y fusiles?



"¿Propaganda? A mi no me afecta la propaganda" - Stuka, 2022.

Si realmente te crees que el imperio británico se retiró por las palabras de paz de Gandhi vas muy equivocado. Gandhi solo fue el chivo expiatorio, quedaba mejor decir "Nos vamos porque las palabras de paz de este buen hombre nos han convencido" que no "nos están dando pal pelo con guerrillas y mejor irse que terminar ahostiados".

Solo a los tontos les venden que la violencia no soluciona los problemas.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Trudeau se desmelena:
> 
> *Ahora van por tu perro: Trudeau comenzará a confiscar las mascotas de los manifestantes del “Convoy de la Libertad”*
> 
> ...



¿Confiscar? Un perro es un ser vivo. Se llama secuestro.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que los canadienses han VOTADO a Turd-eau.
> Ya me imagino que era necesario para parar a la extrema derecha y tal.
> Sencillamente disfrutan lo votado.



Los canadienses no. Una minoría de canadienses, entre ellos todos los que viven del sistema.​


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (21 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> "¿Propaganda? A mi no me afecta la propaganda" - Stuka, 2022.
> 
> Si realmente te crees que el imperio británico se retiró por las palabras de paz de Gandhi vas muy equivocado. Gandhi solo fue el chivo expiatorio, quedaba mejor decir "Nos vamos porque las palabras de paz de este buen hombre nos han convencido" que no "nos están dando pal pelo con guerrillas y mejor irse que terminar ahostiados".
> 
> Solo a los tontos les venden que la violencia no soluciona los problemas.





Artorias dijo:


> Los policias no suelen decirles ni a sus vecinos a que se dedican salvo que tengan muchisima confianza. Es mas, les suelen aconsejar ser discretos y que, por ejemplo, tomen medidas como, al lavar el uniforme, no tenderlo en lugares visibles que delate a que se dedican...
> 
> Por eso ultimamente hay polemicas y lios con los garrulos que usan el uniforme para ligar en las aplicaciones de citas o que usan su ocupacion como reclamo para atraer tias en esas aplicaciones, no solo porque degrade y de mala imagen del cuerpo (como si puedieran degradarse mas y tener peor imagen tras dos años de dictadura sanitaria...), sino por la propia seguridad de los heroes..., a mas de uno ya lo han expedientado y/o llamado al orden por estas cosas...
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la policia putea muchisimo a los ciudadanos normales y que alguien a quien, por ejemplo, la policia local haya puteado multando por cualquier chorrada puede pensar que es buena idea pagarlo con el coche del vecino policia...



No es tan difícil esperar a que salgan de comisaria para seguirles hasta su casa, solo es necesario tener paciencia.
Aparte esta la cuestion de que, si se sintiesen comodos con lo que hacen, por que ocultarlo?
Siempre chuleando a los demas tirando de placa y pistola pero luego en privado no hay tantos cojones?


----------



## juagse (21 Feb 2022)

esto se acaba para los manifestantes!


----------



## Imbersor (21 Feb 2022)

Puto virus que malo es, pero yo no necesito majcarilla jjejeje eso vosotros


----------



## 1me (21 Feb 2022)

Pero los canadienses no eran seres de luz?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Los canadienses no. Una minoría de canadienses, entre ellos todos los que viven del sistema.​



No creo que sean tan minoria cuando Turd-eau ha reunido los apoyos suficientes para llegar a ser PM.
Es como ZP, que le voto todo dios, y luego cuando el pais estaba en el guano alla por 2010-2011 o asi nadie le habia votado.

Lo siento por los que no le votaron, pero eso es algo que pasa en todos los paises democraticos, que al final se convierten en la dictadura de la mayoria. Literalmente.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que sean tan minoria cuando Turd-eau ha reunido los apoyos suficientes para llegar a ser PM.
> Es como ZP, que le voto todo dios, y luego cuando el pais estaba en el guano alla por 2010-2011 o asi nadie le habia votado.
> 
> Lo siento por los que no le votaron, pero eso es algo que pasa en todos los paises democraticos, que al final se convierten en la dictadura de la mayoria. Literalmente.



¿Te has molestado siquiera en mirar los resultados de las "elecciones"?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Te has molestado siquiera en mirar los resultados de las "elecciones"?



Las ha ganado Turd-eau, que mas hay que saber?
Que no ha tenido mayoria absoluta? po fale... pero ha ganado, igual que Viruelo en Hezpain.
Que no ha sido el mas votado pero que por su ley electoral ha sido el ganador?? Pues igual que pasa en Hezpain... eso no exculpa a la gran masa de borregos que le votan, y que ademas, todavia a dia de hoy, defienden las medidas totalitarias de Turd-eau

Los paises tienen lo que merecen en un 99% de los casos, eso es asi.


----------



## dragon33 (21 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Joder con los vencedores de 1945. Los de los derechos humanos,las leyes de Núremberg, la creación de la ONU y demás mierdas. Todo un éxito.
> 
> Antes de que alguien caiga en el error de acusarlos de fascistas, recordemos que es una monarquía parlamentaria federal, por consiguiente se podría decir que están disfrutando de lo votado. El pueblo, en su infinita sabiduría, eligió a ese sinvergüenza.
> 
> ...




Creo que el concepto "liberal" al otro lado del Atlántico es como Socialdemócrata en Europa, estatistas de mierda y enemigos de la libertad.


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Feb 2022)

Es una declaración de guerra al pueblo.

Éste ha de defenderse, pero no en manifestaciones sino de una forma mucho más asimétrica. Siempre sin cámaras, sin testigos, sin rostros, sin reivindicaciones, siempre fuera de los despliegues policiales, en cualquier calle, en cualquier barrio mediante pintadas en las tapias (no en las paredes que son propiedad privada), que bien pensadas y con mensajes cortos claros y contudentes son demoledoras.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Las ha ganado Turd-eau, que mas hay que saber?
> Que no ha tenido mayoria absoluta? po fale... pero ha ganado, igual que Viruelo en Hezpain.
> Que no ha sido el mas votado pero que por su ley electoral ha sido el ganador?? Pues igual que pasa en Hezpain... eso no exculpa a la gran masa de borregos que le votan, y que ademas, todavia a dia de hoy, defienden las medidas totalitarias de Turd-eau
> 
> Los paises tienen lo que merecen en un 99% de los casos, eso es asi.



Que sí. Una minoría de canadienses. Fin.


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Creo que el concepto "liberal" al otro lado del Atlántico es como Socialdemócrata en Europa, estatistas de mierda y enemigos de la libertad.











Partido Liberal de Canadá - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Si, en EEUU y Canadá el marxismo no cuela, y les cuelan el "socioliberalismo". Qué no es otra cosa que una tomadura de pelo al personal.

Pero vamos, marxistas y liberales dando por culo desde el siglo XIX.


----------



## Migue111 (21 Feb 2022)

Canada y muchos otros paises son ahora Corea de Norte


----------



## Kluster (21 Feb 2022)

Canada es un país progre, es normal que no exista la libertad.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (21 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Confiscar? Un perro es un ser vivo. Se llama secuestro.



Un perro es un bien sin personalidad jurídica.
No degradeis tan fácil los derechos de las personas, que les hacéis el juego a la panda de psicópatas que quieren pincharnos como a animales.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Feb 2022)

Australia y Canadá son ya zonas No go. Y no lo digo solamente por los purasangre. Que se lo digan por ejemplo a la tenista que se pinchó un veneno no permitido en Australia y,además de no dejársele participar en el Open,se llevó de propina unos cuantos magreos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Un perro es un bien sin personalidad jurídica.
> No degradeis tan fácil los derechos de las personas, que les hacéis el juego a la panda de psicópatas que quieren pincharnos como a animales.



Como si para tener derechos hiciese falta personalidad jurídica. Otro siervo de satán por lo que veo.


----------

